

2015 Talent Shortage Survey - T-A
http://www.manpowergroup.com/wps/wcm/connect/manpowergroup-en/home/thought-leadership/research-insights/talent-shortage-2015

======
SQL2219
I think these are phantom shortages. Hiring managers are simply too picky.
Ever see some of these job descriptions that list a dozen technologies, and
you must be an expert in all of them.

